
You’re Getting Used to Masks. Will You Wear a Face Shield? - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/24/health/coronavirus-face-shields.html
======
l_davis
As mentioned in the article, there are advantages to face shields. I'm
particularly interested in them because I have heard complaints about masks
from people who say they have difficultly breathing with a mask.

Hopefully there will be some discussion here.

------
isoskeles
Cool, another product to buy.

------
apolymath
More fear-mongering.

